# In your opinion......



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

im not so good at given prices but very nice pony, nice lead changes, judges the fences well so i would say anywhere from $15,000 to $25,000 Remember i am not that good at given prices! so don't be mad if i am completley off!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i wont get mad i promsie! i forgot to add that i wont get mad or offended by anything you say i want your opinions!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha , okay thanks ! lol :lol: . So do u think that is a reasonable price?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

well actually we paid 20,000 for her so yeah! you were rly close!

but everyone continue with your opions!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

cool lol! wat breed is she ?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

welsh/qh


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

never seen tht cross before 
lol
she is very cute tho


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

haha thanks!!! in the large poines welsh/qh and welsh/tbs are common from what ive seen! shes a rly good girl with a great show record whos taught me alot!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ooohh about $8000-$10000. His a good little horse alright, works very well with his rider, corners like a house fly, nice smooth strides.

How massive was that course though?!? Almost have to take a packed lunch with you with some of those corners!!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^haha. well it was a medal so i guess it had to be long!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't read any of the responses, so here goes:
The pony's showing at Upperville, so it has to be good. Its form is good, and considering she placed second says something as well. She's very careful over the fences and isn't rushy. She's showing 3', which is in high demand for ponies. Depending on the age and hieght, I'd say she's worth anywhere from $30,000 (for ~5-14 years of age) to $15,000 for an older mare. 
Ponies like her are in very high demand - she's fancy and very cute over a hunter course.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's so cute!  I thought about $16,000...hey, I was close!


----------

